

Java Considered Harmful - tomkindle
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002285.html

======
AndrewDucker
That's Java in web browsers, not Java in general.

(I saw the headline and was ready to read some god-awful rant about the
horrors of Java, and was delightfully surprised to discover it's a warning
about the dangers of having Java running in a browser.)

------
Mikera
Wow this is the most uninformed FUD I've seen all week - author picks one
Rhino browser security vulnerability and extrapolates to "Java Considered
Harmful". Might as well say "All Software On The Internet Considered Harmful".

